# Best/Quickest way to move AF points around when shooting? (vs Focus/Recompose)



## cayenne (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi all,

I've been wanting to try to be able to quickly set my focus points where I need them while handholding, looking through the viewfinder....and shooting.

I saw a guy on CreativeLive that shoots weddings, and he says he does this quite a lot, rather than try to focus and recompose...

I think I'd like to do that too...but man...I just can't seem to get it to work well for me...as that every time I have to push the 3rd from the right of the 3 buttons top right of the back of the camera to activate the AF point changing...and then with my thumb...move the joy stick around to move the focus around.

Is there a way to fix the camera so that all you have to do, is move the joy stick and not have to hit that button first every time? I could do this if I didn't have to click that button THEN move the joy stick for every shot.....

I've not found a way around this....anyone have a suggestion or setting I may have missed?

Does anyone else do this...or do most people try to focus then recompose...click the button down halfway to focus, move over...then finish clicking all the way down to trip the shutter?

I'd heard some people don't like to focus and recompose, since with the spherical nature of the lens...that focus and recompose can sometimes lead to soft images...?

Thoughts? Suggestions? How do you do it?
I'm talking single shot at this point...no AF servo.......

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## Jesse (Nov 27, 2012)

...do you want to mention what camera?....


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 27, 2012)

On my 5D3, The joystick moves the AF point around directly with no hassles. I love multi-selectors.


----------



## moocowe (Nov 27, 2012)

Depending on the camera model, you might be able to assign it in the custom functions menu.
On the 7D it's in C.FnIV:Operation/Others. On menu 1 the joystick is the last icon on the list, and you can set it for AF point direct selection.
Hopefully you have this option on your camera too.


----------



## triggermike (Nov 27, 2012)

Forget the joystick - not in a good place while your face is planted to the back of the camera. Assign it to the quickdial adjacent to the shutter. Press the select button with your thumb and spin the dial to the point you want then shoot. I use it all the time for fast paced action.


----------



## SDsc0rch (Nov 27, 2012)

you could get used to moving the selected AF point around w/ the two dials

or you could select zone AF points - when i want to have rapid AF point movements, that's what i do -- if you're at center, one multi-select button press takes you to TOP/LEFT/RIGHT/BOTTOM

but my default setup is like this.. i have three fixed AF points always ready to go (note.. back button AF and AI Servo modes) - main back-button AF point selects an upper-left AF point - the * (asterisk - AE start) button is programmed to an AF point on the other side of the display (upper right) ---- and the MFn2 button is programmed to the center AF point - its set as the "open" AF selection mode, the default position though is the center AF point, i can move it w/ the multiselect button in the back

and i use the expansion point AF mode - so that whole "area" (AF point - failing that, any of the cluster around it) is available to AF on

at any time i've got three AF points available to me

..and yes - thats on the 1dx


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 27, 2012)

There's a C.Fn or Custom Controls option to directly select AF points with the multicontroller, no need to press the AF selection button.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 27, 2012)

On your 5D MK III, you must set the following option.
Go to Cnf2 Display /operation screen in the menu.
Select Custom controls
Scroll down to the multi controller and set it to control the AF point. Its turned off by default.
That should do it.


----------



## SDsc0rch (Nov 27, 2012)

oh yeah.. should've said ^^^ gotta have that setting that neuro just mentioned


----------



## And-Rew (Nov 27, 2012)

so long as your joystick/ multi-controller is active for AF selection, i can't think of anything quicker.

Used it on all my Canon stuff for selection of focus point whether in landscape or portrait mode, with or without a BG fitted. I've shot a football match without taking my eye from the viewfinder and just selecting the appropriate AF point for the shot (player left, player right, player central, player jumping for header etc)

I seem to recall that not all A/F points are selectable all of the time, some are not active with certain lenses or program modes. Maybe getting mixed up here - but some one will put me right 

Can't get on with focus and re-compose - modern DSLR's were not designed for this practice! If they were, why do you have so many AF points?


----------



## paolotaverna (Nov 27, 2012)

For people that use either main dial or the quick control dial for the AF select....

1- how do you manage to assign the aperture and shutter speed control?
2- How do you manage "vertical" af point selection?


for now, I have it set to use multi-controller to change af points.


----------



## TriGGy (Nov 27, 2012)

You can press the AF point select button then the M.Fn button to toggle AF modes.

There is also an option in the menu to make your AF point warp to the opposite side (I think it's called "continous") after the pointer crosses the outer edges. I find that easier than pressing the direction button to move the AF point to the center and then to the opposite side. I don't have my camera with me so I can't direct you to it.


----------



## dirtcastle (Nov 27, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> There's a C.Fn or Custom Controls option to directly select AF points with the multicontroller, no need to press the AF selection button.



Oh nice!! I didn't know about this. But of course it's a feature. Just move the joystick! 

My AF habits are still stuck in the 5D2.


----------



## pwp (Nov 27, 2012)

There's plenty of advice on how to select your focus points already, so I'll pass on info as to why Focus & Recompose Sucks...
http://www.visual-vacations.com/Photography/focus-recompose_sucks.htm
http://digital-photography-school.com/the-problem-with-the-focus-recompose-method

-PW


----------



## cayenne (Nov 27, 2012)

Jesse said:


> ...do you want to mention what camera?....



Sorry...it is a 5D3!!!

Forgot to mention that!!


----------



## kubelik (Nov 27, 2012)

not to threadjack, but I've always wondered just how much slower the 60D controller (no joystick) is than the 7D/5D joystick in real world use. anyone here used both?


----------



## cayenne (Nov 28, 2012)

triggermike said:


> Forget the joystick - not in a good place while your face is planted to the back of the camera. Assign it to the quickdial adjacent to the shutter. Press the select button with your thumb and spin the dial to the point you want then shoot. I use it all the time for fast paced action.


That would work..but I'm usually using that to switch shutter speeds around in manual mode as I'm shooting...

I would work faster...but I am trying to learn to shoot in manual mode, and I'm always dialing in my shutter speed with that one...

C


----------



## cayenne (Nov 28, 2012)

pwp said:


> There's plenty of advice on how to select your focus points already, so I'll pass on info as to why Focus & Recompose Sucks...
> http://www.visual-vacations.com/Photography/focus-recompose_sucks.htm
> http://digital-photography-school.com/the-problem-with-the-focus-recompose-method
> 
> -PW



WOW!!!

Thank you, that really illustrates things!! This may be why I've had so many soft shots starting off with my camera....I was thinking I sucked, or that maybe my lenses and camera were faulty...but this may explain a LOT.

Thank you,

cayenne


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 29, 2012)

cayenne said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > There's plenty of advice on how to select your focus points already, so I'll pass on info as to why Focus & Recompose Sucks...
> ...


those descriptions are not correct, they are overexagerating the effect unless they are refocusing on the other part. if you keep your technique good when you recompose the distance does not change THAT much


----------



## rpt (Nov 29, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > pwp said:
> ...


Applying some trigonometry, varying the angle, keeping distance to focus point the same, one gets the following:
Distance=8', angle=5 deg, the error is 0.3667"
Distance=8', angle=10 deg, the error is 1.481"
Distance=8', angle=15 deg, the error is 3.386"

So depending on DOF you may or may not notice too much of focus error...


----------

